# My Lofts First Nest



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought I would share a pic of my lofts first nest 
the birds built it today


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess he WAS as busy as he looked!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations! That's a beautiful nest.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a pretty impressive nest for a pigeon.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

maryjane said:


> That's a pretty impressive nest for a pigeon.


LOL, I have to agree. Mine aren't THAT elaborate! A feather, maybe 2 here and there. My latest one filled the grit dish with shavings and layed her eggs there


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice one. LOL! I still remember my first nest. They built it 1'x1' with 2 inches thick. I thought I gonna run out of pine tree needles and so I kept on providing them. They kept on using the ones I provided and they built a big nest. The pine tree needles were from a Christmas tree so they were semi-dry.




























Sorry to hijacked your thread!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

no need to say sorry 
I like how you used a box.
I cant wait for my birds to have babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the box is a nice idea........great nest Ed!...I know your so excited...it is neat how different their nests can be, i guess it is a pigeonality thing, some of mine can just have two sticks, and another an elaberate affair, i have figs on wooden eggs now and they built this perfect pine needle round almost wild bird looking nest, very prim and proper...I love the nests...just another reason why I love pigeons....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

*First Egg *

Well 8155 layed her first egg 
Im so excited I could burst lol
hopefully its fertile and she doesnt let it get cold


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Well 8155 layed her first egg
> Im so excited I could burst lol
> hopefully its fertile and she doesnt let it get cold


YIPEE!! You don't have any dummy eggs do you?  If it was me, I'd take that egg in the house, with or without dummy eggs. She's still going to lay another egg and she'll lay it in that nest and once she does that, you can return both eggs and she'll sit on them just fine. 
Is she sitting on it at all? OH! This is so exciting. You'll have babies before I do!! LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes she sitting on it
SO do I remove that egg?
what do I do with it?
keep it warm somehow?
when do I return it
lol I have not clue wat to do


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

btw Renee you hit the nail right on the head
You called Saturday 
someone give this woman a prize


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> yes she sitting on it
> SO do I remove that egg?
> what do I do with it?
> keep it warm somehow?
> ...


Well, if she's sitting on it, then just leave it I guess. One baby may hatch before the other one though. 
If she continues to sit on throughout the day, then by tomorrow, it's going to start development and you won't be able to remove it. 
UMMM...decisions, decisions............LOL
I guess just leave it and see what happens. Get you some dummy eggs though..........for the next time.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> btw Renee you hit the nail right on the head
> You called Saturday
> someone give this woman a prize


Well, she actually laid it Friday (last night),,but I was close. I did say "by the weekend"..........
She'll lay her other one around 4:00ish Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

how long can she be off the egg 
atm shes down eating cause I didnt find any bowls small enough for the nest box
Im out my way out now to continue the search


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> how long can she be off the egg
> atm shes down eating cause I didnt find any bowls small enough for the nest box
> Im out my way out now to continue the search


For a little while........how cold is it there? While you're out.......stop at a craft store and see if they have any wooden eggs. Grab a couple.....then maybe you can switch with her till Sunday.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ok Im on my way out the door
when you say switch bring her real egg inside?
keep it warm?
do I need an incubator?
put it back Sunday?
never been through this before lol
is all new to me
clueless on what to do
I think I need more books on pigeons lol
its cold enough for the water to freeze
I just swapped out the waterer
will be looking for some sort of heater for that today also


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH......I see it's about 25 there. That's pretty darn cold. 
Well, you can do one of two things. Your choice. 
Just leave the egg and hope for the best, or take it in the house until Sunday. If you take it in, just put it somewhere and keep it at room temp. 
It's up to you. If you find some wooden eggs, you can put one in the bowl when you come home. If you don't find any, she'll just have to wonder where her egg went until she lays the other one. It won't hurt her.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Im gonna run out now and go buy the stuff needed.
I also have two thermometers I will install in the loft on my way out so I know the temp in there


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You don't need an incubator. A bowl with a towel sitting on a shelf somewhere in the house it all you need. Room temp. Go shopping............LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you can't find a dish a coffee cup will work untill you get the pick pots....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Bands!*

Hey, have you thought about bands?
Egg........Dec. 5th
Hatch.....Dec. 24th/25th
Band....(7 days old).....Dec 31st/Jan 1st


I doubt you would be able to get any 2009 bands in time, so you MIGHT have to use 2008 bands.  Which means, you couldn't race the birds in YB's next year. 

I've never ordered band from Foy's or any of those places, so if you order 2009 bands, I don't know when they ship them out. The clubs usually get their bands a day or so after Christmas, but aren't SUPPOSED to pass them out until Jan. 1st. So, I don't know if the pigeon supply places mail out the bands early or if they wait and ship them out after the first of the year.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I am on my way to the president of the racing clubs loft to see his setup.
I will ask him about the bands.
here is some stuff I got at the store today
are the meds I got ok?
the silver baking pan I got for them to take a bath in


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The little crock is great, the other stuff is fine, except...the apple cider vinegar, you need braggs organic ACV with the mother in it, it has probiotics in it as well as the good ph effect....look in a healthfood store or the organic section of the grocery, ukrops or farmfresh I know has it...oh the pan, not good...it will bend...you need a rubbermaid storage box or a kittie litter pan works great they are plastic...whats the tea for? sippin while you watch the pigeons?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I read that some fanciers give they pigeons green tea 
not everyday but here and there
the metal pan does bend but it was only a couple cents each one
here are some pics of them taking a bath 
Ill go back out and find a proper kitty litter box


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhh first bath in their new home, arn't thems cute........yeah not the best choice for the pan but will do for now, the kittie pans are deeper, haven't heard about the tea, interesting, if you think it does them good then go for it, but don't get overwelmed with all the "things" others give, keep it basic and just give what they really need or else you will have so much "stuff" to give it will get complicated, I think the two best are galic and Acv..let us know how the visit goes and finding bands for the hopeful babies


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They look so cute bathing. Pigeon grit comes with calcium added, or you can buy the oystershell grit. New England Pigeon Supply even has oyster shell meal which can be sprinkled on the regular grit. Any organic apple cider vinegar will do. And I think I've heard of the tea thing before. Don't really know what it does.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are one serious guy or gal! I use fresh garlic instead of those bought prepackaged in stores. I think the fresher the better. If you can smell the garlic, then that is good. Prevention is definitely better than cure. You have grit right? I buy combo grit which includes oyster shells on it for calcium.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes I have some grit.
They guy I got it from at the feedstore used to race pigeons and said it was a good kind for me to get
its the red colored grit
I could have swore he told me it had oyster shell in it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It does have oyster shell in it. But many like to supplement that with crushed oyster shell.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

any suggestions where I can get crushed oyster shell


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> any suggestions where I can get crushed oyster shell


hey Ed, you can get it at the feed store, they should have it, people use it for their chickens too....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a pic of the second egg and a pic of the cock thats upset I moved him to take a look


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They are very nice eggs....now go in the house and leave em alone...he he........I know it's hard when your so excited...did you find any bands for the new babies?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

no bands yet.
I go Tuesday for a club meeting 
I guess thats when I get voted in or not


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

the count down is on


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I myself seems to get more excited than my breeders. I take pictures, videos, and checks them out often. I ended up with a "sin" when I took one egg, got wing slap, and the egg fell breaking it. Learned my lesson there. Grab the egg and close your palm. Don't pick it with 2 fingers. That pecked or wing slap could flip the egg in no time. Now I don't candle anymore. I just let them be. But man I remember when I waited more than 30 days for one egg to hatch. I didn't know it was not fertile. That was my very first 2 eggs. Only one hatch, but the excitement!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I ended up with a "sin" when I took one egg, got wing slap, and the egg fell breaking it. Learned my lesson there. Grab the egg and close your palm. Don't pick it with 2 fingers. That pecked or wing slap could flip the egg in no time.


lol I know exactly where you are coming from... wack weeeeeeee splat have had that happen to me a time or two myself but the good thing for me was that I was switching them out for wooden eggs anyways  be prepared is my motto now


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

new nest was built today
its a BC cock and 8117


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> new nest was built today
> its a BC cock and 8117


She's such a pretty little girl. Looks proud as punch sitting there.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> no bands yet.
> I go Tuesday for a club meeting
> I guess thats when I get voted in or not


I got voted in 
Cant wait till the next YB Season


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

StoN3d said:


> I got voted in
> Cant wait till the next YB Season


Whoo Hoo! I'm happy for you, StoN3d!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I ended up with a "sin" when I took one egg, got wing slap, and the egg fell breaking it. Learned my lesson there. Grab the egg and close your palm. Don't pick it with 2 fingers. That pecked or wing slap could flip the egg in no time


 I remember the first time I did that. Had the egg in my palm where it was safe, but the sudden wing slap from a calm bird shocked me and my first reaction was to close my hand tighter. Boy that was an icky mess to clean up 
I learned my lesson and now if a bird is giving a good fight, I make sure to hold the bird back with one hand before I grab the eggs with the other.


And by the way Ston3d, those are some lovely birds and a good lookin' nest ya got there


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Hey, have you thought about bands?
> Egg........Dec. 5th
> Hatch.....Dec. 24th/25th
> Band....(7 days old).....Dec 31st/Jan 1st
> ...


Just a thought about getting 2009 bands:http://www.pigeoncenter.org/goldbands.html I orders bands from the World of wings for 2008. I had them in my mail box either Dec. 31 or the first mail of 2008. (don't remember) I had them about 2 weeks before my club bands. I ordered 4 this year just incase my club bands are late again. Also if the birds race well you can win money too, For as long as that bird is wearing that band.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

*second pair'ss first egg *

here is 8162 & 8117 (Debo and Felisha) first egg 
hopefully its fertile


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> here is 8162 & 8117 (Debo and Felisha) first egg
> hopefully its fertile


WHOO HOO!!! That looks like a pretty good size egg for such a little bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhh, that is one nice little glossy egg, good job on the candling, I love that part, seeing life in there is soooo cool....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

im pretty excited!!!!
I finally finished inputting all the pedigree info for the birds you sent me Renee.
Looks like 8162 & 8117 have some pretty good history   
Hopefully they will produce some good birds
o btw would you happen to remember the white cocks number?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> im pretty excited!!!!
> I finally finished inputting all the pedigree info for the birds you sent me Renee.
> Looks like 8162 & 8117 have some pretty good history
> Hopefully they will produce some good birds
> o btw would you happen to remember the white cocks number?



I hope they do good for you........White bird''s number is 8291


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you Renee


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So I am not alone with wing slap and broken egg experience. LOL!

I've read that the quality of nest built can indicate whether the birds are good breeders or racers. With that theory (not mine), then 8162 & 8117 (Debo and Felisha) babies might not be a good breeder or racer compared to the parents that built that thick nest. Hey Ston3d, can you test that theory by observing how good these babies are when they grow up? There are many anecdotal from the internet that you don't know whether it is true or not.

My birds make big nest, but their children have 50% good, 50% dumb. I define dumb bird as in can't figure out certain puzzles and/or poor homing ability. One puzzle test I used was to have 2 openings close to each other where one of them is the real trap door. I close the trap door, let the other open, call them in for food, and observed. The smart one ended up using the open door while the dumb has no clue on what to do. I don't know if this a valid test or not , but I've observed that some of my birds can actually "make connection or association" of certain things faster than others.

I am a nerd!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

*second pairs second egg *

here is a pic of the second pairs second egg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> So I am not alone with wing slap and broken egg experience. LOL!
> 
> I've read that the quality of nest built can indicate whether the birds are good breeders or racers. With that theory (not mine), then 8162 & 8117 (Debo and Felisha) babies might not be a good breeder or racer compared to the parents that built that thick nest. Hey Ston3d, can you test that theory by observing how good these babies are when they grow up? There are many anecdotal from the internet that you don't know whether it is true or not.
> 
> ...


Well, in that case, I should have a loft full of fabulous birds........all but maybe two pair of my birds build decent to excellent nests........I put this theory right up there with eye sign..........


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

*fist egg hatched*

just wanted to share a pic of my lofts first baby that hatched today


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sweet baby. Needs a "christmasy name"..........LOL
Did you have to run Mom off the nest to get a picture? Hope they have it covered back up now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is this the first baby pigeon you've ever seen?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What a sweet baby. Needs a "christmasy name"..........LOL
> Did you have to run Mom off the nest to get a picture? Hope they have it covered back up now.


I had to Run Dad off for just a second them I brought him back and he sat on the baby right away


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Is this the first baby pigeon you've ever seen?


Yes this is the first baby pigeon I have ever seen in my life LOL
they are so small with such HUGE beaks lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Yes this is the first baby pigeon I have ever seen in my life LOL
> they are so small with such HUGE beaks lol


Well, they grow SUPER fast..........they're grown before you know it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ed has done a fantastic job with the birds. He's apparently provided them with a comfortable home that they are happy in, because on November 24th......one month ago today, I put these birds in the mail to him. In 30 days, they settled in, mated up, built nests, laid eggs and now there's a baby. 
Ed's the kind of person you don't mind sending your birds too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Ed! You are in for some delightful times in the days ahead! Baby pigeons are so very precious! Enjoy your little one.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, how cute is that? Don't worry, they grow into their beaks. LOL. Great picture. Thanks for sharing it with us. Babies are so cute.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congradulations Ed!...enjoy your first baby...he/she is preciouse...you have done a wonderful job of taking care of your birds!


----------

